# Diamanten kauf bei RoM



## Voltemort (24. März 2009)

Also ich habe bei Rom diamanten bestellen wollen 200 stück für 9.99 so habe zwei mal 100 bekommen über den kleinen tarif von 4,95 mein fehler war habe das telefonisch über das handy gemacht weil ich mal testen . So jetzt kommt der hammer man soll di everbindung 333 sek halten bei 313 sekunden war abruch auf der i-net seite wo der balken läuft am telefon kam dan es ist ein fehler aufgetreten so ich habe aber 16 euro bezahlt für den anruf. dan dachte ich ok kann passieren habe es noch mal versucht das selber wieder 16 euro weg. Sind jetzt schon bei 32 euro so keine diamanten weil es im support immer noch auf bearbeitung steht dan mail geschrieben das problem geschildert.


Antwort war von dem Rom support "Wir können die anfrage nicht zeitnah bearbeiten" weil ist ja nicht ihr kohle so dann zwei tage gewartet noch mal mail geschrieben nach dem ich mit anzeige und anwalt gedroht habe habe ich eine antwort bekommen ich möchte doch bitte die nummern angeben das habe ich getan los geschickt um 14:05 Uhr habe ich die mail bekommen mit dem das ich die nummern angeben soll.


Antwort war "wir können es gerade nicht bearbeiten weil unsere support server gerade eine wartung haben von 14 bis 18 Uhr siehe oben mail mit nummern kam um 14:05 Uhr an.

Als ich dann weiter mich aus gekotzt habe und ihnen bis 20 uhr zeit gegeben habe das problem zu lösen ist die gleiche mail wie oben genannt zurück gekommen.

Anruf bei Frogster wurde mir gesagt das der support kein telefon hat (die sind in der pampa im wald oder wie ) und man könnte da nichts machen ich soll mich per email an den support wenden.

Also entweder die firma bekommt das net gebacken oder es ist einfach nur betrug mit den diamanten weil die nix gebacken bekommen es war am 19 März Release das ich net lache quests in englisch teilweise koreanisch oder was auch immer dann ständig buggs die einen ins bodenlose fallen lassen so das der mob einen ganz chillig down machen kann.



wenn buffed so ein spiel auf ihrer Hp anpreist und das alles bertüger sind dann sollte man die seite besser meiden.

Ich bin WOW spieler und von Blizz einiges gewohnt aber das würde blizz niemals tun das ist alles was mit kohle zu tun hat immer sauber und ordentlich.



Ich lobe Blizz net gerne aber da muss ich sagen ein Hoch auf Blizzard.

Leute von buffed seit mir net böse aber so geht es echt net bitte versucht ihr mal was zu machen weil eure foren lesen millionen.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. März 2009)

Selber schuld, wenn du da 32 Euro verbrätst. Ich hätte beim ersten mal schon aufgehört und mich an den Support gewandt.

Und nein: Du bist auch nur ein Kunde unter vielen und bekommst keine Sonderbehandlung. Dir stehen alle rechtlichen Mittel offen, vom Rückbuchen der Telefonrechnung bis hin zum Rechtsbeistand (Anwalt).

Also heul doch bitte nicht so rum, nur weil's grad nicht so läuft, wie du's willst.


----------



## Archorus (24. März 2009)

Habe nur ich den Eindruck, dass hier plötzlich Neu-Accounts entstehen, deren einziger Zweck es zu sein scheint, im Forum Attacken gegen RoM zu reiten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## süchtigerhexer (24. März 2009)

Hmmm könnte iwie hinkommen... =(


----------



## seppix@seppix (24. März 2009)

Also wenn es stimmt wäre es natürlich nen dickes Ding naja mir egal ich würde eh nie was n nem shop kaufen


----------



## DeathRiver (24. März 2009)

das nennt man dann wohl selfpwnage vom feinsten?!

wer is so blöd und ruft gleich nochmal an?
sry, aber dein gemaule kann man nachvollziehen, aber verstehen bei weitem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. März 2009)

grammatik und dummheit jenseits jeder vorstellungskraft lassen für mich auf ein schlechten trollversuch schließen


----------



## Lyx (24. März 2009)

Voltemort schrieb:


> Ich bin WOW spieler



Merkt man, dein Deutsch ist nicht gerade gut zu lesen was auf gefühlte 80% aller WoW Spieler zutrifft ^^
Punkt und Komma können Wunder wirken.
Wenn du mit solchen "gebackenen" (dein Lieblingswort?) Sätzen den Support zur Rede stellen wolltest dann ist es auch kein Wunder das sie dir nicht helfen konnten.

Aber mal eine blöde Frage:
Wenn du 300 Sekunden wartest.
Was machst du in dieser Zeit?
Denn für mich hört sich das so an als würde dein Internet nach 5min sich automatisch trennen.
Dies passiert natürlich nur wenn du nichts am PC machst und es so eingestellt hast.
Vielleicht liegt es ja daran?


----------



## Alwina (24. März 2009)

Nur ein Wort :


*Unglaubwürdig*


----------



## Areson (24. März 2009)

ROFL. 16 Euro weg. Klar, kann ja mal passieren. Also ruf ich gleich noch mal an. Für die Kohle, hättest du dir auch bei Aldi ein bissel Grips kaufen können. Für mich ist das dummes geschwätz.


----------



## xKalimarix (25. März 2009)

Zitat von Voltemort : "lso ich habe bei Rom diamanten bestellen wollen 200 stück für 9.99 so habe zwei mal 100 bekommen über den kleinen tarif von 4,95 mein fehler war habe das telefonisch über das handy gemacht weil ich mal testen . "

Du sags es schon selbst, dein Fehler war es, es übers Handy zu machen. Du musst bedenken, in den meisten Fällen kommen noch zzgl. Kosten hinzu.

Aber naja, weiter geh ich da nicht drauf ein, Troll du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedy. (25. März 2009)

Schön blöd sag ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da steht sogar noch extra dabei zzgl. gebühren von 25% 
Und ab 50 euro zzgl 75 % (bin mir nicht ganz sicher)

Das mit dem Handy zu machen war sehr schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und vorallen wie du sagst haste diese zahlungsart nur gewählt weil du es testen wolltest  würd mal sagen test nicht bestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serol (25. März 2009)

Voltemort schrieb:


> dan mail geschrieben das problem geschildert.


Wenn dus so wie hier geschildert hattest
Kein Wunder
das dir keiner hilft. 



@ Archorus: Leider ja....


----------



## Mantrox (25. März 2009)

ick sag nur  ROOOOOOOOFEL
es steht dabei 
bei PayPal aus dem Deutschenfestnet zzgl 25 % , und beim Handy sogar zzgl 75%
Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ick nur nicht verstehe ist das alle RoM spielen und es mit wow vergleichen. 
Ick komme auch von wow , habe 5 minuten im RoM verbracht und habe nach 4 jahren WoW aufgehör WoW zu zocken.
Nun zocke ick nur noch RoM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

RoM = keine kinder garfik (in max Diteils und auflösung naja ne gutn Gafikkarte solte man auch haben ne GF 4200MX und den noch on Board reicht da nicht mehr aus) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den suport kann ich bis jetz auch nur loben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*RoM ist Kostenlos*,
und kommt jetz nicht wieder mit: " ja aber der Itemshop bla bla bla". 
Das kann ick auch nicht mehr Hören den wenn man nicht so offt spielt oder wenig zeit hat fährt man mit RoM auf jedenfall billiger.
Das Mount kostet ca.10 € und man kann es schon mit level 1 Reiten. 
Wenn man bei WoW nen Mount haben will sind schon mal minimum 13 b.w 26 € weck.
Und den muss man noch level bis man es hat und Reiten kann.

Wielange warten wir in Wow schon auf das Housingsystem und Gildenhousingsystem das sie schon zum releas von WoW b.w. zu BC versprochen haben ??? 
Und was ist bis Heute passier nur ne Gildenbank..... naja ohne worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Hört auf zu Heulen und zockt weiter WoW.
*Und hört entlich damit auf RoM schlecht zu machen.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Fazit: Super Spiel
No Buddy is perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das musste ick jatz mal los werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mantrox
Die Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten oder bei e-bay verkaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edding8045 (25. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Mantrox Ich glaube ganz fest noch an ein Housingsys in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

RoM ist net WoW und WoW ist net RoM aber sind beides super Spiele wo man die Zeit am Rechner net mehr mitbekommt


----------



## Kalvasflam (25. März 2009)

Ist es eigentlich echt zu viel verlangt, wenn man Beiträge zumindest so verfasst, dass sie wenigstens einigermaßen zu lesen sind? Ehrlich, ich hatte schon nach wenigen Sätzen überhaupt kein Bock mehr, mich durch den Rest zu wühlen. Les dir einfach mal den Mist durch, den du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Frankyb (25. März 2009)

Klingt für mich abselut unglaubwürdig die ganze geschichte.

Wir ehr so sein wie Archorus es geschreiben hatt.
Ein Thread um gegen RoM stimmung zu machen.
So nach dem Motto bei Aoc ist nicht mehr los,machen wir eben bei RoM weiter.

Darum Closed bitte


----------



## Kenji2 (25. März 2009)

jetzt muss ich auch mal was sagen
habe wow aufgehört und spiele jetzt rom!
und bin mit dem spiel sehr zufrieden
und wo ich mir diamanten gekauft mit dieser paysafecard da hat alles wunderbar geklappt!
und nur weil du rom nicht magst 
muste hier nicht rom schlecht machen
und andere leute abwerben
gruß kenji


----------



## marschals (25. März 2009)

Voltemort schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei Rom diamanten bestellen wollen 200 stück für 9.99 so habe zwei mal 100 bekommen über den kleinen tarif von 4,95 mein fehler war habe das telefonisch über das handy gemacht weil ich mal testen . So jetzt kommt der hammer man soll di everbindung 333 sek halten bei 313 sekunden war abruch auf der i-net seite wo der balken läuft am telefon kam dan es ist ein fehler aufgetreten so ich habe aber 16 euro bezahlt für den anruf. dan dachte ich ok kann passieren habe es noch mal versucht das selber wieder 16 euro weg. Sind jetzt schon bei 32 euro so keine diamanten weil es im support immer noch auf bearbeitung steht dan mail geschrieben das problem geschildert.
> 
> 
> Antwort war von dem Rom support "Wir können die anfrage nicht zeitnah bearbeiten" weil ist ja nicht ihr kohle so dann zwei tage gewartet noch mal mail geschrieben nach dem ich mit anzeige und anwalt gedroht habe habe ich eine antwort bekommen ich möchte doch bitte die nummern angeben das habe ich getan los geschickt um 14:05 Uhr habe ich die mail bekommen mit dem das ich die nummern angeben soll.
> ...


----------



## Frankyb (25. März 2009)

Ja und marschals?

Was willst du uns mitteilen??
Oder willst du das Theme auch anheizen wie Voltemort??

Oder hast du keine eigene Meinung??


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. März 2009)

Mantrox schrieb:


> Was ick nur nicht verstehe ist das alle RoM spielen und es mit wow vergleichen.



Lies dir bitte den Rest deines Beitrages nochmal durch, vielleicht hast du dann mehr Verständnis für die anderen?! Ich sag nur... eigene Nase.


----------



## marschals (25. März 2009)

hallo,

die antwort - wir können die antwort nicht zeitnah beantworten-- kommt bei jeder Anfrage -- ist ok
Aber sie sind sehr exakt , - es dauert etwas momentan-- sind auch genug  Spieler zu betreuen

Bei mir hat alles wunderbar geklappt-- man muss nur mal genau schauen-- wenn man etwas bestellt
Denke es ist ein supper Spiel und die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Betreuung ist hervorragend

( Die Aussage bei WOW ist alles besser -- ich bin seit Beginn -- ist nicht unbedingt zu unterstreichen

mfg


----------



## Mardoo (25. März 2009)

man braucht für RoM kein Geld ausgeben, maximal 10 Euro fürs mount, was ich mir aber mitm 1. char bestimmt nicht holen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn man schon bezahlt, dann per paysafe oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ned per Telefon 0o


----------



## marschals (25. März 2009)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Ja und marschals?
> 
> Was willst du uns mitteilen??
> Oder willst du das Theme auch anheizen wie Voltemort??
> ...




Für mich ist RoM ein supper Spiel, das sicher in der Lage ist viele Wow Spieler zu sich zu holen-- ich bin einer davon
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archorus (25. März 2009)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Darum Closed bitte



Gute Idee - inhaltlich ist hier wohl eh nix mehr zu erwarten...


----------



## RuyLopez (25. März 2009)

aldi support für aldi game, was hast du erwartet?


----------



## Ivensis (25. März 2009)

Leider haben die Macher von RoM die MAC User unter uns vergessen. Schade eigentlich. ( Nein, Windows kommt mir nicht auf den Rechner :-) )


----------



## Archorus (25. März 2009)

Ivensis schrieb:


> Leider haben die Macher von RoM die MAC User unter uns vergessen. Schade eigentlich. ( Nein, Windows kommt mir nicht auf den Rechner :-) )



Was ist denn ein Mac? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (25. März 2009)

lol 32 euro für so ein crap game.. wird dir eine lehre sein, dafür bekommst ja fast ein 3monats abo bei wow prussst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (25. März 2009)

OMG Fanboi War incoming!!!!!!!


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. März 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> lol 32 euro für so ein crap game.. wird dir eine lehre sein, dafür bekommst ja fast ein 3monats abo bei wow prussst


Wegen solcher gänzlich sinnfreien Kommentare kommen Leute zu der Überzeugung, WoWler sind ein assoziales Volk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin überzeugter WoW-Zocker und level gerade ganz begeistert ein paar Twinks - hab also weder zuviel Zeit noch Bedarf, um mich mit nem anderen Game zu beschäftigen. Was ich über RoM gelesen habe, macht mich nicht weiter neugierig. Aber alles kein Grund, sich in anderen Foren rumzutrollen und dort lol-rotfl-crap-noob-flames abzulassen.

Aber bei manch einem unterscheidet sich der IQ nur unwesentlich vom 3-Monats-Abo Preis. Glückwunsch dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archorus (25. März 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Aber bei manch einem unterscheidet sich der IQ nur unwesentlich vom 3-Monats-Abo Preis. Glückwunsch dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Den_ muss ich mir merken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vervane (25. März 2009)

Mal ne kurze Frage. Wenn man per Handy bezahlt muss man da für jede Bestellung einzeln anrufen?

Wenn ja müsste man ja 4 mal anrufen wenn er 2x2x100 Diamanten bestellt hat. Und irgendwie müsste man ja selten Dähmlich sein wenns nach 4 mal immer noch nicht klappt.
Und warum man überhaupt übers Handy bestellt und nicht übers Festnetz oder gleich PayPal Überweisung wo keine Extragebühren veranschlagt werden versteh ich eh nicht.
Na ja wer zu viel Geld hat dem sollte es auch nicht jucken, wenns ihm aus der Tasche gezogen wird ^^.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. März 2009)

ist ROM denn schon released? dachte das wäre noch Beta.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vervane (25. März 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ist ROM denn schon released? dachte das wäre noch Beta..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo RoM is jetzt offiziell drausen.


----------



## Ivensis (25. März 2009)

Archorus schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Mac?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Tja das wissen nur die, die auf der Guten Seite der Macht stehen :-)

Mac steht für : Apple Macintosh, eine Computer-Produktlinie seit 1984  !


Gruß


----------



## Archorus (25. März 2009)

Ivensis schrieb:


> Tja das wissen nur die, die auf der Guten Seite der Macht stehen :-)
> 
> Mac steht für : Apple Macintosh, eine Computer-Produktlinie seit 1984  !
> 
> ...



Danke für die Erleuchtung. Ich dachte, Mac wäre damals von Microsoft geschluckt worden... keine Sorge: SCHERZ!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (25. März 2009)

Also da kann ich nur sagen: Selbst Schuld!
Was ruftste auch zweimal an. Ist doch klar, dass das Geld abgebucht wird, alleine schon weil die Handyfirma auch was haben will. Außerdem steht im offiziellen Forum, dass Diamantkauf via Telefon länger dauert, bis sie da sind.

Anstelle hier rumzuflamen, sollte man sich erst die kompletten Infos holen. Des weiteren wurde hier ja auch schon gesagt, dass du die Kosten wieder hättest zurückbuchen können. Also zum Testen würd ich das sowieso nicht machen, da würd ich lieber Paysafe testen, weil sicherer (wenn da eine Transaktion nicht klappt, wird das Geld wieder zurückgebucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Und Rechtschreibung wie Grammatik ist kein Geheimnis. Hatte schon fast keine Lust mir das Geschreibsel überhaupt durchzulesen (gut, dass ich es dennoch getan hab^^). So nach dem Motto: "Kauf dich Tüte Deutsch, hat mir auch gehelft...".


----------



## Serol (27. März 2009)

Immernoch offen der Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (27. März 2009)

wie immer kommen die rom-spieler mit Kritik aus den eigenen Reihen nicht klar... es wird lieber auf der Rechtschreibung rumgehackt und jeder Nicht-Rom-Liebhaber als Wow-Asi ohne Grammatik-Kenntnisse hingestellt.
Geht mal in das Forum auf der Rom-Seite .. da habt ihr ne gefühlte Millionen Beiträge wo ihr unzufriedene Rom-Spieler beleidigen könnt.
Und nachdem es mir auch nicht besser erging (Auch wenn ich atm nur hdro spiele) erwarte ich nun mal wieder die gleiche Reaktion.
Viel Spaß beim flamen ...

in diesem Sinne mfg


----------



## Citronette (27. März 2009)

Es geht hier nicht um Rechtschreibfehler oder um die Gramatik, es geht eher darum, ob sich jemand Mühe macht oder nicht.

Also wenn du auf der Straße jemanden nach der Uhrzeit frägst, was kommt wohl beim gegenüber besser an?

"Ey du kansch de Uhrzeisch mir ma saschen?"

oder

"Könnten Sie mir mal die Uhrzeit sagen?"

Also wenn du nicht in irgendeiner Weise behindert bist (denn da kann man es noch verstehen) dann wird dir dein Gegenüber sagen, dass du erst mal deutsch lernen solltest.
Ähnlich sehe ich es im Forum. Keiner wird auf dir rumhacken, wenn du mal ein paar Rechtschreibfehler, Kommafehler und Sonstiges machst (ich mache selbst auch mehr als genug Fehler) aber wenn du dir überhaupt keine Mühe machst dann darf man sich über solche Reaktionen auch nicht beschweren.


----------



## Archorus (27. März 2009)

Genau so ist es....


----------



## Maladin (27. März 2009)

Thread geschlossen, da er vom Offtopic erschlagen wurde.

/wink maladin


----------

